
Facebook 'ugly truth' growth memo haunts firm - SirLJ
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43594959
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714018).

------
dawhizkid
The tone of the responses to the leak are objectively creepy. Almost cultish.
It makes you wonder if FB has become known as an amazing place to work because
their HR org had become so good at selling the FB culture to anyone who joins
to keep them in line. Now that mirage has a few cracks in it and executives
are freaking out.

Reminds me of Westworld.

~~~
dang
Please don't post duplicate comments to Hacker News. It lowers the signal-
noise ratio of the site and makes our job difficult when threads need to be
merged.

(Edit: I subtracted the karma for this comment from your account. Otherwise
it's unfair to other users who don't do this.)

